# HGH KIGTROPIN PROBLEMS



## sasstig (Feb 19, 2011)

HI,

I have just joined this fourm site and a quick thank you to you all.

I have done 2 weeks of HGH Kigtropin at 3IU per day. Unforutnatley I am having issues where after I have injected at the site point in the stomach I have a red mark about 2 inches in length and 1/2 inch wide it is also quite hard you can feel a lump. after about the 4th day it does subside however it hurts like hell.

Can anyone tell me what the problem is.

step I do to make the HGH.

1. inject 1ml of Bac water into the 10IU vial

2. slowly swirl the vial to mix the substance

3. using a insulin needle the barrel with a marker of 100iu

4. alcohol swab the top of the vial

5. insert the needle and draw out 3iu this is marked up as 30iu on the barrel

6. pinch the skin and then swab with alcohol swab inection site and inject at 90 degrees

7. adminstrer the hgh and then pull out needle.

anybody who could tell me what I am doing wrong please let me knw.

Sasstig:laugh:


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

You seem to be doing al correct, i get the red marks you described also, but i dont get the lumps, the only thing i do different is that i use half the amount of water and inject 8ius, and its a different brand.

and inject slowly,


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

i have heard of many complants with kigtropin ,its a low grade hgh imo and you get what you pay for.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

relabelled generics. I have some of the above problems but all have went away after a few weeks use.

Good GH for the money.


----------



## baili (Feb 20, 2011)

I had a similar experience a while back, and was advised to change my supplier, which I did. I have no problems now, I guess it was dodgy gear,,, been on jintropin for 9 months now, gr8 results for the money


----------



## sasstig (Feb 19, 2011)

To all of you have joined into my forum. A great big thank you!

will 3iu get me results and if not what amount would however I dont want the side effects. many freinds state that 4iu would get me great gains.

I am using HGH just for weight I have the size at 210lb 18inc biceps so I dont wish to get any bigger. just want to lose the fat around my gut and cut up.

I am eating 8 meals a day 400g Protein a day and all my meals are clean and have been for 6 months now. I eat 7 chickens a week.

any help is great thanks guys.

Sasstig:tongue:


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

3iu would be alright for fat loss. I just use it pre bed.

I noticed HGH to be quite subtle I don't think you are going to wake up one day and go **** that HGH has ripped me up!

good diet and a Little cardio will get you were you want to be.


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

try injecting into the sub-q layer and not the fat

leave in fridge for 15 minutes after mixing

mix with 2ml bac-water instead of 1ml.


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

intersting read not my work>

Beyond this, there really isn't anything specific that you would HAVE to take with HGH. There are supplements that you could take for specific conditions that are possible with HGH use. The way people react to HGH is a pretty individual thing. Some people get very little suppression of any kind, others don't see any gains from adding HGH because of significant enough suppression of one kind or another. Here's a general rundown of a few of the bigger ones.

For the slight thyroid suppression that is possible:

conservative - take nothing

moderate - t-100x, bladderwrack, coleus forskolin, selinium, zinc, chromium, copper

aggressive - T3 at a dose of 12.5 - 25 mcgs per day

For the insulin resistance that is possible:

conservative - 300mg of Alpha Lipoic Acid and 200 - 300mcgs of Chromium Piccinolate

moderate - 15mg of Actos - a prescription med to increase insulin sensitivity, Glucophage or Metformin to dispose of excess glucose and increase uptake in muscles.

aggressive - add a few IU's of insulin to your HGH cycle

For healthy test levels to best utilize HGH

conservative - do nothing

moderate - use Tongkat or Tribulus

aggressive - add 200-300 milligrams (or more) of testosterone weekly to your HGH cycle

For protection against prostate growth

conservative - do nothing

moderate - use Saw Palmetto (approx 2000mg)

aggressive - use Proscar or equivalent

For those that have a problem with breast tissue growth while on HGH

For those that suffer from this, there is a difference of opinion as to the cause. In the presence of adequate estrogen, HGH can prompt growth or breast tissue. Others theorize that HGH can raise prolactin levels, which can prompt breast growth.

The current consensus seems to be that the best approach for those with this problem is twofold - Take 200mg of B6 (or Bromo if B6 is not sufficient) and also use 20-40mg of Tamoxifen (Nolva) to control this. This is a pretty rare condition, but I have talked with more than a few bros that have reported problems of late.

Once again, I wouldn't say that all of these are necessary for everyone. I would use these supplements as needed to correct whatever conditions that arise with your HGH use. As stated above, reaction to HGH (and just about anything else we use) is very individual.

Happy growing!!


----------

